# Get Free Windows Vista DVDs at www.merawindows.com



## pritha (Aug 8, 2006)

hey! These people at www.merawindows.com is sending free vista DVDs to all its members!! I know this sounds unbelievable but yeah they are..........i got mine......so Register now to get your own!


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 8, 2006)

Okay, I registered! 

EDIT:
Nevermind, I found my answer.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2006)

did u get one.....
and in how much time do we get one..... is it totally free????


----------



## satyamy (Aug 8, 2006)

ya i registered but how to apply for DVD


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 8, 2006)

i will register and see


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 8, 2006)

When I try to edit my profile:



> A critical error has occurred.
> Input string was not in a correct format.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 8, 2006)

I have registered and updated my profile , but now how to apply for DVD?
@pritha, after how much time You got your DVD???


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 8, 2006)

OK, now where to enter my mailing address? also how to apply for DVD?


----------



## samrulez (Aug 8, 2006)

just register..............and thenenter u r address in u r profile...an u will get da dvds../


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 8, 2006)

registered.. will see nw..


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 8, 2006)

...Publicity Stunt...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2006)

@pritha did u get ur dvd......
and do they jus send the dvd or make a check whether u r using MS OSes or wat????


----------



## Dink2cool (Aug 8, 2006)

ok guys ... ithink i might come in handy now 

well i registered to the site ~10 days ago ... so lemme solve your queries now 
@ultimdate_z_fighter : the site wont work in opera ...thats y u r getting error while editing the profile ...try doing it wid IE 

all u guys have to do is enter your address in the profile and then the DVDs will be shipped to u all ...nothing else .... they are not giving 1 but 3 dvds of vista ...1 for your own and the rest to for u to hand out to others 

these guys have already sent me a mail informing me that i'll get my dvds soon ...so u all might get ur dvds in a few days' time 

how r these guys giving out dvds ....the answer is simple ...these guys are working in close collaboration wid MS india ... which is why MS is allowing them to hand out free beta 2 dvds ...

i hope this helps u out


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 8, 2006)

Any one alse who got the dvd's ??


----------



## arunks (Aug 8, 2006)

@dink2cool 
u must have shared this with others also 10  daya ago,
if u think that others can have benefit from this...

i have contacted microsoft inndia to check this site's genuineness abt collaboration for sake of alll..lets wait 4 their response


----------



## kin.vachhani (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey man this news is rocking.....keep it up dude


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 9, 2006)

hmm pretty kool site lets see if they send the DvDs or not?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 9, 2006)

letc nd hope gud


----------



## pritha (Aug 9, 2006)

hey guys just register and these guys at www.merawindows.com will send you the DVDs. yeah i got mine in 10 days of registration..............to update ur profile on the top left side, there's your name written when you register.just click on that and update..............


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 9, 2006)

wat scrap is this???


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

do we get jus the dvd or the activation code as well........
and u sure they jus send the dvds and no other details asked..?????


----------



## JGuru (Aug 9, 2006)

This is surely illegal!! If Microsoft knows this , they will take MeraWindows.com to court!!
 Vista cannot be distributed freely.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

but it seems that they hav tied up wit MS....


----------



## Apollo (Aug 9, 2006)

Is this some kind of a joke?  If so, why am I not laughing?


----------



## khattam_ (Aug 9, 2006)

They might be givvin the beta thing..... but it is ilelgeal anyway. so this just seems like a publicity stunt. and by the way merawindwos.com is not available anymore....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 9, 2006)

@khattam, its still available.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 9, 2006)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> They might be givvin the beta thing..... but it is ilelgeal anyway. so this just seems like a publicity stunt. and by the way merawindwos.com is not available anymore....



You are typing teh wrong url


----------



## Venom (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol lol, so many windows user, yet none who believes this can be true, tch. Keep suspecting lolz.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 9, 2006)

thnx a lot , i finally received my DVDs


----------



## aku (Aug 9, 2006)

just registered.. nw kipin my fingers crossed...


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 9, 2006)

I have registered. My hands are itching to get Vista Beta


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 9, 2006)

This is just publicity stunt.Have u seen his posts so far just 3-4 it means he registered to publicised that site.That's a trick.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

@paul did u get ur dvds... after how many days of registration???????
and is it truly free????? and with the activation and serial codes??????


----------



## Dink2cool (Aug 9, 2006)

well i know that this is a reliable site ... coz a friend of mine works for it  ... and MS has really allowed them to distribute vista ... well u may suppose that MS is now trying to restablish its dominiance in india coz its oosing market to linux ... thats why they've allowed


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

@dink i ve entered my details but didnt get a email notifying that i wd get my dvds ...... also i ve kept my details visible to admin only..... ll that make any difference....


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 9, 2006)

Do we get to pay the shipping or not?


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Aug 10, 2006)

ok...ill see....but i hd one......

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/6661/hhhstratusjs1.jpg


----------



## anurodhjindal (Aug 10, 2006)

I have registered for this site...but it doesn't ask for address...so anyone plz post  the link of registration....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

login to the site..... then click on ur user name on the top left.... update ur profile....


----------



## Dink2cool (Aug 10, 2006)

@pathiks 
write your query on the feedbacks at HOME>GUESTBOOK....they'll reply to you soon !!...ok ?


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 10, 2006)

applied .
let's see if they r still available.


----------



## pritha (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah guys i got my DVDs!!! 

i got them within 15 days of my registration. to give you mailing address, after logging in, your anme appears in the top left column, and then click on the manage profile. just update and u are done!!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

@pritha i updated my profile... but i didnt get ny msg that ur vista dvds ll be sent to u soon.... i jus got a mail that ur profile has been updated successfully...


----------



## borg (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey guys!. Did anyone watch the video of Windows Vista that they have. Go watch it on this place

*www.merawindows.com/MSProducts/WindowsVista/tabid/159/Default.aspx

It says Windows Longhorn, coming in 200..... watch it! watch it!


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

That site has a lot of typos and a bad design, I'd stay away from releasing my address and getting spam instead.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 10, 2006)

they've changed their statement:



> The first 300 subscribers to www.merawindows.com would be shipped 2 DVDs each, and the rest would be recieving 1DVD each.



We're getting only one


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

yup.... but we can make copies... btw @ ult.fighter did u get ny email reg. the dvds...


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 10, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yup.... but we can make copies... btw @ ult.fighter did u get ny email reg. the dvds...



Nope...I didn't get any email notification except that I have registered


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 10, 2006)

I have mailed them regarding this .. will tell u guys what the reply is when it comes.


----------



## arunks (Aug 10, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> thnx a lot , i finally received my DVDs


when u registered and when how u received


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 11, 2006)

looks like spam i m staying  away


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 11, 2006)

hey just update ur profile thats it na and u dont need to request for dvds isnt it?I did it 3days back.Hw many days does it take for them to send the Dvds?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 11, 2006)

Got the reply of the mail i had send them ... they will be sending mail to all regarding if they are gonna send u the dvd(s) or not and also how many but there was no info on when will they send it.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2006)

yup.... nd forget 3 dvds u ll b gettin jus one...... my id is 345... ny1 below 300?????


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 12, 2006)

I registered and updated my profile with the address and all. I received mail from them saying my profile has been updated but there was no mention of any Vista DVD. Is the freebie-time over?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 12, 2006)

well shortly....i dont trust those stupid merawindows...lol funny name though

i think they are spammers...thts it..


----------



## sourav (Aug 12, 2006)

hope I will get Vista DVD soon


----------



## Pathik (Aug 12, 2006)

u wont get ny mail .... hope i get it too....


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 13, 2006)

borg said:
			
		

> Hey guys!. Did anyone watch the video of Windows Vista that they have. Go watch it on this place
> 
> *www.merawindows.com/MSProducts/WindowsVista/tabid/159/Default.aspx
> 
> It says Windows Longhorn, coming in 200..... watch it! watch it!



download it from here  


```
*www.merawindows.com/Portals/0/videospics/Longhorn1.wmv
```


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 13, 2006)

i registered, letme wait and see if its another crap site


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 13, 2006)

@pritha, have u given ur hotmail id there or some yahoo or gmail ID??


----------



## Ben Jacob (Aug 13, 2006)

LogOn to *www.vistatweals.tk for more vista tips 
updated weekly

LogOn to *www.vistatweaks.tk for more vista tips 
updated weekly


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2006)

@phenom gmail ids also work....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 14, 2006)

Seems to be Sales Pitch


----------



## arunks (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone received mail or dvd itself?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2006)

nah....


----------



## arunks (Aug 14, 2006)

where to see id no..whether is in first 300 or not


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 14, 2006)

First login then click on your name on the top left corner .. it should show you your id no.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 15, 2006)

i registered at 9th aug. and today is 15th .. still didn't got anything. i got vista dvd from microsoft anyway .. but lots of my friends need a copy with a valid product key so i registered to see if it works.. no results yet though..

still waiting..

cheerz


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Aug 15, 2006)

Um, I was wondering how can Microsoft allow a third party to distribute It's product in publicaly.


----------



## delivi (Aug 15, 2006)

I've registered and hoping that I'll receive the DVD soon.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 15, 2006)

has anyone got dvd... if not dont give away your address or any other personal details... beware.... they may be spying on us...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2006)

@princeheart did u get get that rs700 dvd from MS or the free one?????


----------



## samrulez (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey..........did anyone receive windows vista???Or did u get an e-mail saying that u will be receiving Vista????


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2006)

nopes i didnt get ny email.... i suggest we all go to the forum there and bug the admin...


----------



## dinesh1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Please note the following change:
The first 300 subscribers to w**.merawindows.com would be shipped 2 DVDs each, and the rest would be recieving 1 DVD each till our stocks last!


lagta hain stock samapt ho gaya hain.
shayad nayi cd , dvd aane per di jayegi 
hahaahahahhahah


----------



## mario_pant (Aug 15, 2006)

Ha.... i downloaded the vista image looooong ago.... in june i think.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 15, 2006)

even i downloaded long ago... i have beta 2 3584.4...and also  the very much improved 5456. beta..byt i m expecting...5472 beta from this site..as 5472 is not released for public..does anyone knw which is the latest beta released (for anyone ..not only public..)but the latest available...beta build..i think it is 5472..is it true ?


----------



## arunks (Aug 15, 2006)

shayad


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't receive mail yet !


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

nor did ..i my waitng list no..or whatever...is 385..gosh if  i had registered b4 85 ppl did..i would have got 3 dvds...and could ve given then to my frnds..
has any one anyone till now got the dvd..
and is there any place to complain...or sumthin at merawindows.com
why dont we all go 2gthr..and thrash tht merawindows.!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Lol its free and still you guys are angry


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Lol its free and still you guys are angry



Angry becoz looks like maal's are over.
NO CD ! NO DVD !


----------



## crack_head (Aug 16, 2006)

If I dont get the DVD Pritha,,then I will get you banned !!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

crack_head said:
			
		

> If I dont get the DVD Pritha,,then I will get you banned !!



LOL !


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 16, 2006)

spam man i have Registered (18 Days) i have not got single email about free vista DVD. forget this man microsoft doesnot require any ones help in distrubute vista dvd it can give them for free why will it take help of merewindows...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

crack_head said:
			
		

> If I dont get the DVD Pritha,,then I will get you banned !!


lmfao


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Lol its free and still you guys are angry




it dsnt matter...weather its free ..or we r paying for it..what matters is..we all have spent our time..and net bandwith..into this stupid thing..
pll get angry..if they have been fooled...!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Then why take such a risk of giving all your personal details too? I have been courier spammed by MS FYI.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

whats MS FYI ??


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 16, 2006)

Do not worry it is still available here on the Microsoft India website.
I got mines. Just hurry up
*www.microsoft.com/india/offers/vista/quiz.aspx

Enjoy...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> whats MS FYI ??


MS is well.. Microsoft, FYI - For Your Info(rmation)


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 16, 2006)

sushantvirdi said:
			
		

> Do not worry it is still available here on the Microsoft India website.
> I got mines. Just hurry up
> *www.microsoft.com/india/offers/vista/quiz.aspx
> 
> Enjoy...


I even registered at the above site..but not got any mail....(ive registered from hotmail )..

sushantvirdi..was the vista cd/dvd.. from above source delivered to..u ??how much days did it take ??...and is it a vista dvd..or some cd about. vista features??.
has any one received the vista cd/dvd from the above source..or atleast a mail..tht u wull get the thing ??


----------



## fnatic@play (Aug 18, 2006)

i did that a few days back.. got a mail saying that "thank u for updating ur profile" after i gave my address n all.. i was member number 830 or so... :-s 

dunno if i'll get it.. teehee..


----------



## plsoft (Aug 19, 2006)

Got my 2 DVD's thru courier from their (Microsoft) Gurgaon office just now, not really sure when i ordered but didn't really expect it .


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 19, 2006)

@all those who received their DVDs , have u given ur hotmail ids in ur account at merawindows.com???  have u received any mail from them saying they will send u the DVD???
I have given my yahoo id in merawindows account , my id no. is 378 and have neither received any mail from them nor the DVD. any idea what might be the problem?????


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

there was no mail .... only a mail when u updated ur profile saying that u have successfully updated ur profile .... then all of sudden to day morning the courier gave the cd .... and guess what it was sent thru no local courier but thru blue dart



			
				plsoft said:
			
		

> Got my 2 DVD's thru courier from their (Microsoft) Gurgaon office just now, not really sure when i ordered but didn't really expect it .


 ... u dont need to order it.... when u register on their site and update ur address and stuff u get the cds


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 19, 2006)

@mav3, which id u gave there?? yahoo or any else????


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ hotmail ..... btw did u update ur profile ... the address and all??


----------



## plsoft (Aug 19, 2006)

@mav-ya u r rite, was a bit excited so just wrote down wat came in mind .
@~phenom~ i gave my gmail id.


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

plsoft said:
			
		

> @mav-ya u r rite, was a bit excited so just wrote down wat came in mind .


 ... yeah i know me too very excited ... cant wait to show my friends that MS sent me 2 dvds to test their latest OS  ... thanx pritha .... rep points for u


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 19, 2006)

yes , i updated my profile address etc. but i gave yahoo id. is that the problem???  is there anyone who has given yahoo id and received DVD????
also tell ur id no. there.


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

^ did u get an email at ur yahoo id stating that ur profile was successfully updated ... if yes than i think u will get ur dvds .... else sorry man .... if sum1 will be gracious enough might send u 1 of their 2 dvds ....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 19, 2006)

yes i received the mail saying profile was successfully updated . lets hope for the best but i m getting impatient...


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 19, 2006)

*The website says:*

The first 300 subscribers to www.merawindows.com would be shipped 2 DVDs each, and the rest would be recieving 1 DVD each till our stocks last!

You can know whether you have any chances of receiving the DVD from your user id. Mine is 376 

Do you think I will get it?


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

my id is 359 .... i got my dvds so guys honestly .... cross ur fingers u might or u might not .... btw u can also call blue dart in your area and chk with them .... sorry gys jala raha hun par kaya karu


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 19, 2006)

my id is 378 . i have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 19, 2006)

yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
i got it too................................................................


i got 2... how many did u get... n the act. key is the same in all. n ll expire on june 1 2007


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 19, 2006)

HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!
I GOT IT TODAY.......least expected

may be i can remove all misconceptions

i have use my indiatimes email id
only got 1 mail which says your profile was updated successfully after 1/2 hour of registering... and there was no mention of cd/dvd in it
my id was 400+  and i have got 2 dvds
but the serial number is same...
is that same for all of us
the serial no. is       j7pym- ***** and so on
come on anyone tell me , is anybody having same serial number???????
also digit's MICROSOFT OFFICE BETA 2007 , i am getting same serial number with different ids..


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2006)

i dont believe it..i dont believe it.. i don't believe it..

balle balle

waooooooooooooooo

yahooooooooo


that is at the end i have received two dvds from merawindows just 1 hour before


i was very eager to get windows vista for 1and half month.

i tried lot with my friend circle...internet possibility.but all was in vain

but today i m happy that at last i have got windows vista dvd.not only one i have got 2 DVDs

guys so how many received uptil now

@Akhil Jain
yes the serial no. is same as urs..Also my id no. was 497
.


----------



## varkey (Aug 19, 2006)

my id is 908. i hope i get a copy.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 19, 2006)

Id: 1203
i think i am late for now...
didn't logged for about 15 days my hdd went dead & i send it in warranty claim.
now i will be regular


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 19, 2006)

Cool, *I've recieved my DVDs (2 of em) *


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 19, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> i dont believe it..i dont believe it.. i don't believe it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i think the ms office 2007 beta serial is also same.......


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2006)

just wanted to ask now that most u have the beta version will u still buy the original vista ..... well billy g has to come up with something serious ly good for beta users to buy the real stuff


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 19, 2006)

if its not very expensive..i may opt for..the real vista..cauz it is gonna have a lot of improvements the for sure...atleast whe there are so many changes between two...vista beta 's itself !!
really...vista 5456 /5472 ..is far better ..than 5384...gonnna write a review on 5454/5472...soon after i test..it completely...


----------



## satyamy (Aug 19, 2006)

received CD today
Thanks for this Thread


----------



## maheswar2006 (Aug 20, 2006)

Its 50:50 here......some recieved the dvd, some did not.....
I hope i get 1 soon..

Well all those who recieved the DVD, have u installed it? Share a few experiances of Vista please....

<img src="*img110.imageshack.us/img110/5504/lastwordmmjo3.jpg">


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 20, 2006)

plsoft said:
			
		

> Got my 2 DVD's thru courier from their (Microsoft) Gurgaon office just now, not really sure when i ordered but didn't really expect it .



Are those DVDs Punched Discs or Created using a DVD-Burner, I mean recorded ones


----------



## fnatic@play (Aug 20, 2006)

hmmm.. changed my id to hotmail. jus in case


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> just wanted to ask now that most u have the beta version will u still buy the original vista ..... well billy g has to come up with something serious ly good for beta users to buy the real stuff


MS s not a fool...
its valid till jun 2007 only..


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2006)

did a get a cd but how they are giving dvd's??


----------



## iMav (Aug 20, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> MS s not a fool...
> its valid till jun 2007 only..


 so u mean to say that after june it will just not start .... what does this june deadline mean some 1 please change the dates on their system and let us know


----------



## dr_nvkrishna (Aug 20, 2006)

I have not received any dvd  even after 1 month.I am waiting for my dvd.


----------



## plsoft (Aug 20, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Are those DVDs Punched Discs or Created using a DVD-Burner, I mean recorded ones


Punched, after all they r frm microsoft's office.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 20, 2006)

whats the difference between punched..and burned dvds/cds..and which one is better..does punched dvd have some drawaback.. ??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2006)

@go punched means produced/burned on the assembly line.. They mus b better than normal burned ones

@mav i ws thinkin to do exactly d same but aftr 1 year..


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 21, 2006)

@ pathiks. thnx 4 the info..


----------



## venkat_chitra (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,
My ID No. is 1004.
Has anyone of you received DVD's after this ID number?
I've registered on 17th August and till now, I've not received it....
What a rotten luck???
If anyone got the DVD's, post the date you've received and please post your ID No.
Thank you


----------



## soumya (Aug 21, 2006)

my id was 436 and i received the dvd 2day!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn , I m still waiting.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 21, 2006)

My id is 376 and I have not received it.
Will it make any sense if I call my local BlueDart office?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2006)

no man.... jus keep buggin the admin@ merawindows...


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 21, 2006)

how do contact the admin..@ mera windows..which is the best way ???
e mail ??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 21, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> how do contact the admin..@ mera windows..which is the best way ???
> e mail ??


i also want to know the same and whats the email id of admin???


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 22, 2006)

Mail sent.

@Phenom: its admin[at]merawindows.com


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

u 3 can also contact him @ the guestbook there


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 22, 2006)

Did anyone got a reply from the admin ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 22, 2006)

Mail sent. waiting .....


----------



## fnatic@play (Aug 22, 2006)

posted on guest book.. waiting.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 22, 2006)

every thing going right but how to apply for DVD?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 22, 2006)

^^^
no need to apply for it just register at merawinows.com
thats it on your part


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 22, 2006)

rajwansh2003 said:
			
		

> every thing going right but how to apply for DVD?



Register and write the address,phone no. in profile.


----------



## 3l3ctr1c (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my DVD just today. My User ID is 635.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

@those who didnt get jus complain @their guestbook.. The admin ll contact u


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 22, 2006)

hey guys i got my DVD
just register and then in top left corner update profile
it took 10 days for it to get here


----------



## Ambar (Aug 22, 2006)

i had registered and updated my profile 15 days ago ..no DVD yet..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 22, 2006)

even I had registered and updated my profile 15 days ago ..no DVD yet..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

Hurray!!!!!  
I got my DVD today via courier.
I got only a single DVD with product key also.  

Kudos to merawindows...  

I also got as latter with the pack, in which they also mentioned that there r many more exciting contests & prizes they will be announcing in the future, so do remain active on the site.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 22, 2006)

I got my DVD within 10 days.Thanks to the guy who informed us and merawindows also.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

hey and i activated it via fone... did ny1 else do it too...
they dont ask much details....so u can get it done wit ny copy!!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hey and i activated it via fone... did ny1 else do it too...
> they dont ask much details....so u can get it done wit ny copy!!!


 what did u activate via the fone????


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

win vista yaar..


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 22, 2006)

Just received a mail from the admin of merwindows telling me to be patient and keep posting on the site. Better start posting on their site so that the admin notice me and send me my DVD. He...he..he..

Heading towards merawindows.....


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 22, 2006)

got my dvd today...had registered 5 days back..


----------



## soumya (Aug 22, 2006)

watz the build??


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 22, 2006)

hooooooooooooo hhhooooooo
i received my Windows Vista DVD(2) i was not hoping i will get it ....


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 22, 2006)

i too received it today..


----------



## aku (Aug 22, 2006)

Mera Number Kab Aayega???
lol... 
still waiting...
and kippin ma fingerz crossed...


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 22, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Just received a mail from the admin of merwindows telling me to be patient and keep posting on the site. Better start posting on their site so that the admin notice me and send me my DVD. He...he..he..
> 
> Heading towards merawindows.....



is it necessary to post...to get the dvd..lol..
and yes...what is this..merawindows.com's /microsofts..MVP programme all about...can some one explain in detail..is it really worth ..and do u think...using merawindows.com 's forums..and its links to other sites..are usefulland should be used..or are just waste of time....??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 22, 2006)

Mera number 378 kab aayega????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 22, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Mera number 378 kab aayega????


377 ke baad aayega!


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2006)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> 377 ke baad aayega!


 absolutely right


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 23, 2006)

Arey par yahan to 400 se upar walon ka bhi number aa chuka hai , mera kab aayega???


----------



## Chirag (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine is 405 and 765. Still no DVD.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 23, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Mine is 405 and 765. Still no DVD.


Yahan logon ko ek dvd nahi mil rahi aap 2 DVD's ki umeed main hai.Anyways my id was 675 something (I don't remember) and i have received it today.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 23, 2006)

Arre. Mein ne jaan poochke 2 id nahi banayi. Look days back I was trying to register but when I was clicking on register error came " Page can't be open " . Then after some days I registered with other id and it registered successfully. Now some days back when I tried to open my older id (error one) it opened. So now I have 2 ids.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 23, 2006)

does it require activation by phone????????


----------



## arunks (Aug 23, 2006)

it requires activation on internet within 14 days of installation


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2006)

if u dont have internet than act via fone like me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

^^
Can u tell me the procedure and phone no.?
I can't connect to net in VISTA coz I'm not able to install RConnect...


----------



## Chirag (Aug 23, 2006)

^^
Hey Vishal u using Rconnect. I got Rconnect some months ago. Now I installed XP again and now that cd is damaged and can't install drivers. I search over net but didn't find.  I need only one driver. Driver Cable or something like that. Not that one which installs Rconnect softie. Can u upload it somewhere?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 23, 2006)

even my modem drivers didnt work in vista.. Call 1800111100 and speak to the cc.. They ll give u the key


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 23, 2006)

I got my DVD. My id was 606. Thanks yaar


----------



## drsethi (Aug 23, 2006)

I have also got my DVD today.


----------



## aku (Aug 23, 2006)

mine is 605.. hw cum i havnt got it yet....!!!!????...
btw frm whr r da dvd's cumin??? i mena da place frm whr its gettin couriered...????


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 23, 2006)

I got my Dvd yesterday


----------



## cybershastri (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey, I registered today!! My ID is 1451. I think I ll have to wait for very very long time. Keeping my fingers crossed though!!


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Aug 23, 2006)

i received vista dvd today id is 798


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Hey Vishal u using Rconnect. I got Rconnect some months ago. Now I installed XP again and now that cd is damaged and can't install drivers. I search over net but didn't find. I need only one driver. Driver Cable or something like that. Not that one which installs Rconnect softie. Can u upload it somewhere?


U can d/l all RConnect drivers from here:

RConnect Drivers

@pathiks
thnx for ur help.


----------



## chands (Aug 23, 2006)

*got vista dvds*

hey guys, even i got two vista dvd's. my id is 465


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 23, 2006)

my id is 402 .. havent recieved any thing. and i dont think it will come!!!


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 23, 2006)

Even, I got one!!!
But don have a good config sys!!!


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 23, 2006)

my id is 384...still havent got the dvd...what the hell...is anyone..near..300-400..who still hasnt got the dvd ??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah man, I m with you. My id is 378 and still havent received the DVD.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 23, 2006)

hey ppl my id is 875 ..an i recieved the DVD after 10 days...


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 24, 2006)

problem solved...now

i was unable to activate the window vista..as the sify client was not working..

neway luckly i get connected via my ph to activate the windows..and its done !!

thx to gary for the help and my fri who give me this windows vista copy !!

offcourse merawindows.com !!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 24, 2006)

I got my DVD from MeraWindows.com. Its an original punched DVD posted to me on an Original Microsoft cover. 

WIll install it on thursday and friday during my weekly offs


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2006)

^^^
your id pls??


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 24, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> problem solved...now
> 
> i was unablt to activate the window vista..as the sify client was not working..
> 
> ...



sify broadband client 3.22 does work in windows vista..beta 2.after u have configuered your netowork settings..in vista.(after enterinng netwok info-like ip and all).u can install the client and try...tell me if it worked !


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi guys i got my DVD about 1 week ago but i didnt opened it, but yesterday when i opened the cover , inside the cover it was written valid till "1 june 2007"  what does this mean ??

does it mean that i will be able to use it till june 1 2007 and after that i have to pay for it??


----------



## atool (Aug 24, 2006)

got my dvd today..i m in mumbai and my id was 779


----------



## borg (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, I got mine today.  It came by courier.  Man, these guys weren't joking!.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 24, 2006)

Yipeeeeeeee. I got Vista DVD today. My id's were 405 and 768. Donno thru which id I got.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 24, 2006)

man i ve still not got..whats hapepening...my bad..luck..i ve never got anything in life for free !!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 24, 2006)

Yaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have got my DVD today. My id is 378.  Will install on weekend.
But one thing , I have got just one DVD but I know people on this forum whose id was more than me and they have got 2 DVDs.
God knows on what basis they r sending 1 or 2 DVDs.

PS:I m not getting greedy and I dont want any more  vista DVD. Its Just a thought.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 24, 2006)

man..i must be the only..person left on this eath..who has not got the dvd....i am losing hope day by day...


----------



## Chirag (Aug 24, 2006)

Even I got only 1 DVD . Anyways something is better than nothing. And hey what abt that Vista cd that microsoft was giving. Did anyone get Vista cd?


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 24, 2006)

...micorosoft..did not send anything..to anyone..byt that poor merawindows.com whom we called crap..spam..and god knws what all !!is sending dvds..
by the way did any one get cd/dvd from microsoft..directly..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> man..i must be the only..person left on this eath..who has not got the dvd....i am losing hope day by day...


 Dont worry am just 1001


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 24, 2006)

We r all getting DVDs from Gurgaon office of Microsoft. i guess so.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 24, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> We r all getting DVDs from Gurgaon office of Microsoft. i guess so.


Yes you r right.Have u received yours?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 25, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> sify broadband client 3.22 does work in windows vista..beta 2.after u have configuered your netowork settings..in vista.(after enterinng netwok info-like ip and all).u can install the client and try...tell me if it worked !



well yes its working now...if i install antivirus..but i dont need antivirus in vista...
so i will use net in windowXP

neway thx for the help...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 25, 2006)

I got my copy of dvd today .. Installed .. working well .. You have to activate it within 14 days ... Looks good ..


----------



## anispace (Aug 25, 2006)

registered, No.1489 is there anybody above 1000 who has received his dvd.

Although i dont mind getting it after a month or 2 if i am gettin the Vista RC1 version.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 25, 2006)

pls guys tell me, there is some expiry date written inside the cover , mine is JUNE 1,2007, what does that mean??


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 25, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> pls guys tell me, there is some expiry date written inside the cover , mine is JUNE 1,2007, what does that mean??


it means..after June 1 07 the vista will not work,.means if even if u have installed..it..it will not work..and if u h try to install also ..it can't be done..and u will need to buy a new original release of the final vista..also dont..think that by changing date ..in u r pc..something can be done ..)cauz some think ..this way i know ! )
__________
yippppppppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

i got my dvd...by blue dart courier this morning...that too i had a dream last nite..that i am gonna get it..nxt morning..and it came true !!

my id no was 384  (i had registered 2 more but above 1000 so i dont think..it was from tht id )

but i dont know if i will install this vista cauz i already have vista 5456/5472..which are more stable..and faster !!


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 25, 2006)

i got within one week,thats dvd is cool can any body tell me vista be installed in my system configuration:

intel p4 1.5Ghz,256(sd)mb ram,40 gb hdd..,asus geforce4 card...

if possible then how much time does it takes to install

plz help........


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2006)

Billy Uncle purre mujhe nahi lene dage Vista Beta 2 kay,it will expire on june1,2006.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 25, 2006)

anispace said:
			
		

> registered, No.1489 is there anybody above 1000 who has received his dvd.
> 
> Although i dont mind getting it after a month or 2 if i am gettin the Vista RC1 version.


i got it just now(at time of posting msg)



> my id=12213


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 25, 2006)

@gaurav_indian, yes i have got my DVD.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2006)

@nikku it ll take abt 1 hr...
n congo phenom...


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian, yes i have got my DVD.


 congratulations .... sabar ka phal mitha hota hai


----------



## Chirag (Aug 25, 2006)

Yaar mujhe koi Dvd writer dona for 1 day. My writer is being repaired and don't know when will I get it. And now there is Vista DVD in front of me and no writer. I think everyone knows how it feels.
Yaar I wanna try Vista asap kuyki kya pata Kal Ho Na Ho.


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 25, 2006)

I got mine today. Annoying number of security popups. Too bad zonealarm doesnt work with vista.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 25, 2006)

@gary - I think u mean 1213. I registered now with diff address. Id 1603. Wish I get again.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 25, 2006)

@pathiks , mav3, thanx.
I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 25, 2006)

*Guys*

Is there any way I can split the DVD into CDs?? for my friend. He doesnt have a dvd rom


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 25, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> *Guys*
> 
> Is there any way I can split the DVD into CDs?? for my friend. He doesnt have a dvd rom


what u can do..is compress the dvd contents..using winzip/rar..and while copressing select split file into 700mb each...and then burn all the files..on the cd...then u need to copy each file from each cd..to u r frnds pc..and then extract again...its a little long processs..but will work..and u can install directly. while .running xp..


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 25, 2006)

got my vista dvd yesterday .one dvd.


----------



## netguy (Aug 26, 2006)

guys how do edit my profile???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2006)

Login and click on ur Username at Top Left Corner...


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 26, 2006)

yahoooooooooooo.. i got it today


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

Guys help me with my prob. I installed Vista Beta 2 today. After installing everything was running. I installed drivers for hardwares. Now whenever I try to view any image or see movie or try to play games the OS crashes. What shld I do???????


----------



## hellraiser (Aug 26, 2006)

Well.....man this is beta edition. Thats d reason!!!


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Guys help me with my prob. I installed Vista Beta 2 today. After installing everything was running. I installed drivers for hardwares. Now whenever I try to view any image or see movie or try to play games the OS crashes. What shld I do???????



which gfx card r u using ??and dont install u r own video drivers..cauz they dnt work porperly..use vista with the original video drivers that microsoft installs..
or get the vista beta nvidia drivers if u have a nvidia gfx card -

here are the beta drivers for vista -
*www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_88.61.html


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Guys help me with my prob. I installed Vista Beta 2 today. After installing everything was running. I installed drivers for hardwares. Now whenever I try to view any image or see movie or try to play games the OS crashes. What shld I do???????


What's your config? If you don't have a video card that supports Vista, it'll not work properly. Also, 1 gb ram is required, and don't run too many programs. Also try reverting to the video drivers that Vista had installed.

Has anyone got an Aero-style transparent BSOD yet?


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

@anand -Has anyone got an Aero-style transparent BSOD yet?
what is it by the way ?


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

blue screen of death. What you get when windows hangs. Just a PJ
(PJ = Poor Joke)


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

yipppie....received..my second copy of vista lo..i had registered 3 times...and got 2 till now..
now i will gift them to my friends..who could not get vista..

also both copies have same product key how is tht possible ??


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> also both copies have same product key how is tht possible ??


 all product keys are same .... every body who got the dvds has the same produc key


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

so how will everyone activate ??with the same product key ??does it work..


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

Yup it works. Better do it soon, or vista will stop working if you don't activate within 15 days of installation.


----------



## deepgeek2 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooo*

I got my DVD today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 26, 2006)

I received the DVD yestarday. It works fine. I have a question though. If you install it over XP, can you rollback to windows XP again, without formatting?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> I received the DVD yestarday. It works fine. I have a question though. If you install it over XP, can you rollback to windows XP again, without formatting?



Yes if you have Windows XP CD.

Just need to "fixboot"


----------



## mehta708 (Aug 26, 2006)

my id is 1662 will they ship DVD to me also?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

yup they ll.... wait for some time...


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 26, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> yipppie....received..my second copy of vista lo..i had registered 3 times...and got 2 till now..
> now i will gift them to my friends..who could not get vista..



Now this is unfair (
I'm yet to get my copy.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Now this is unfair (
> I'm yet to get my copy.


 '

naah its not unfair..yaar..i was scared that i did not register properly..so i registered one more time !!many other ppl have registered..more than 1 time..

and i got my first dvd of the registration..i did 13-15 days back..but the second one came only after 3-4 days..of registration....amazing !!

i will give one to my frnd..who needs it..but did not  register at merawindows !!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

I installed my own display drivers and I think thats the prob. Anyways I reinstalled Vista and again installed video drivers. Not the new but old ones. Now its working.

For those who wanna know my config:

Amd 3200+
Asus A8n-e
Xfx Geforce 6600gt 256 mb
1 GB DDR Transcand Ram

And this is capable of running Vista.

And hey can anyone plz give me the code to activate Vista. Its not getting activated thru internet. Internet is connected but some prob, it says it doesn't connects. And when I called on that toll no. that machine only gives me 8 blocks code and 9 one is remaining empty. And I think everyone gets the same no. so I think it won't be illegal to ask. If it is than don't give but if its not than give me plzzzzzzzz.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> I installed my own display drivers and I think thats the prob. Anyways I reinstalled Vista and again installed video drivers. Not the new but old ones. Now its working.
> 
> For those who wanna know my config:
> 
> ...



which no..did u call ?the toll free no ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 26, 2006)

hey Guys , 
My sys config is:
P4 2.4GHZ
Intel 845GVSR MOBO
512MB RAM
Seagate 250GB HDD

Can My system run vista????


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

go gamez - Yes on the told free no.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok guys , i have installed Vista in My D: drive. But , No drivers are installed in it.
I have Win XP SP2 in C: drive.
This is what I did: First I right click D: drive and quick formatted it in NTFS. Then I autorun The Vista DVD and pressed the Install Vista Button. Then It asked for partition , I selected the same D: drive for it. In between , it said warning that could not find Primary and secondary IDE channel, Continue???
I selected Yes. Then It installed. But now the problem is , graphics are extremely poor and I cannot install my motherbord drivers in it. It says error.

What to do???
Where I went wrong???
How to solve the problem????


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

Many drivers r not compatible with Vista. Luckily my sound drivers worked. But my processor driver, display driver (new one doesn't works old one does), tv tuner driver and some more doesn't work.


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Ok guys , i have installed Vista in My D: drive. But , No drivers are installed in it.
> I have Win XP SP2 in C: drive.
> This is what I did: First I right click D: drive and quick formatted it in NTFS. Then I autorun The Vista DVD and pressed the Install Vista Button. Then It asked for partition , I selected the same D: drive for it. In between , it said warning that could not find Primary and secondary IDE channel, Continue???
> I selected Yes. Then It installed. But now the problem is , graphics are extremely poor and I cannot install my motherbord drivers in it. It says error.
> ...


I don't think you can run vista on your 512 mb ram 845 mobo and p4 2.4 ghz, that's why it doesnt have aero. You don't have a gfx card, do you?
Also, I think the vista that merawindows ships is meant for 64-bit, not too sure of that though. But, you won't be able to install drivers, use drivers that vista installs.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

my display drivers also dont work wit it... still the view is good.....
nd call this 
1800 1111 00


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 26, 2006)

@anandRF, I dont have a GFX card. And how to use drivers that vista  installs??

@pathiks, is the no.  1800 1111 00  of Vista helpline , toll free???


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

Vista installs those drivers automatically i.e. when you install Vista.
I think that no. is toll-free.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

Yaar some one give the activation code. Plzzz. Don't ask me to call or something. Some probs with that machine.


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 26, 2006)

It isn't activation code. It is online activation or telephone activation. Online worked for me. Plus, I believe giving activation code is illegal, even though the beta is free.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

yup its toll free.... and chirag the activation is diff for each machine......


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

^^
Different codes??????? Pata nahi me and my frnd got same no. But my badluck that he only remembers this first 4-5 digits. Is there any way to check the code? Jst asking. Yes or no don't tell the method if its illegal.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2006)

^^
Although the Product key is same for 2 computers but the Activation code will be different for them.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

i m not talkin abt that code... dats the same 4 all....
m talkin abt tyhe 14 day act code wich is abt 40 digits(don remember much..)


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 26, 2006)

Anand_RF said:
			
		

> It isn't activation code. It is online activation or telephone activation. Online worked for me. Plus, I believe giving activation code is illegal, even though the beta is free.



Any activation key is valid only for 15 minutes.
If you try to put the activation code after 15 minutes after its generated, it will say invalid. So you cant use the same activation key


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

cant be..... i used the code 1 hr after i got it on fone...


----------



## samrulez (Aug 26, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I dont have a GFX card. And how to use drivers that vista  installs??



Actually I also did not have any Vista Drivers for my IGP......
But u can use u r XP drivers.....
device manager------>Display Adapters------>(right chick) Update Driver-----> let me select the drivers---->then select u r driver's *.inf file....u should be done........
Although if u try running the setup it may give u an erroe saying that the oc version is wrong....bla...bla...bla...

And if u r display drivers r not in *.inf files the u can split the *cab file using winrar....

Although u won't get da ''aero'' (transperency)....but it will  look like how it was in XP..,


----------



## arunks (Aug 26, 2006)

hey whats up guys


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanx samrulez.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 26, 2006)

nothing much..i think..now almost..everyone...has got the dvds...so most of them installing..it....
but i would like to tell that the build .tht we all have got is very slow..and has lots of bugs..almost..3 -4 build released..after the one which we have...the 5456.and 5472 are 2 times faster and stable then this build...
also  recently..5536 -the pre RC-1 was also released...so dont feel like installing such and old build..when i have a 5454 ...build..from my bro..a subcsriber of technet.
__________
there is a extreme...boost in performance..in the pre-RC1..as released after almost 1 month.of release..of older build.5472....the pre RC1 ..works 3 times faster..and...the installation..time has been drastically reduced..

looks..like microsoft is going to achive the 20 mins installation time that it promises in the final release..


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 28, 2006)

Got my DVDs today. My id is 376. How long does it take to install?


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 28, 2006)

40mins-60mins depending on pc config.


----------



## aku (Aug 28, 2006)

WHN will I get my copy????
 id 605... god knowssss


----------



## deepgeek2 (Aug 28, 2006)

id 1000+ .....Today i got my second DVD for the same id!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 28, 2006)

@deepgeek, u r really lucky man.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2006)

hey i fgot to tell here... I got 2 more dvds aftr 4 days of getting the 1st 2


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 28, 2006)

same here...even i ve got ..2 dvds..till now...expecting more !!
but dont find them of much..use..since ive got the pre-rc1 5536..build...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 28, 2006)

@pathiks, go_gamerz, have u registered with 2 ids there???


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2006)

no phenom jus that 1 id.. I think they sent 4 to me accidently


----------



## Chirag (Aug 28, 2006)

Got 1 DVD. Waiting for some more.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 28, 2006)

Me too got just one DVD . Not waiting for more.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 29, 2006)

Vista really looks s*xy!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 29, 2006)

I got my too my no was 932


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 29, 2006)

me too got mine...


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Aug 31, 2006)

me too got 2 dvd's nd quite fast too...in just 3 days frm registerin


----------



## Dink2cool (Sep 1, 2006)

i bet nobody among you is as unlucky as me .... i recieved the vista beta 2 dvds at my home just  two days after i left for my college at nainital ...   ... now what do i do ....


----------



## Super Sniper (Sep 1, 2006)

Hurray !! I got mine...but was wondering whats the logic behind sending 2 DVDs with the same serial no. Will it work on two different computers ?? Any idea, guys ?? And do I have to be connected on the internet to make Vista Beta work ?? Need the answers guys...


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2006)

yes u hav to connect to the net to activate ur copy


----------



## venkat_chitra (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi to all,
I've received one DVD from merawindows on last Sunday and my id no. is 1004. Thanks to all who tell about this wonderful site.


----------



## shiva (Sep 2, 2006)

Where's the catch in this DVD?  Is this a full version or what?  Since it is beta, can we able to upgrade it to the full version when it will be released in January?? Can somebody explain.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 2, 2006)

shiva said:
			
		

> Where's the catch in this DVD?  Is this a full version or what?  Since it is beta, can we able to upgrade it to the full version when it will be released in January?? Can somebody explain.


It is full version of Beta 2. But u will not be able to upgrade it to final. U will have to perform a clean install


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

Got a disc today, #1 discs...


----------



## shiva (Sep 2, 2006)

got my dvd today, but it says it is a time-limited software and expires at june 2007, i want to what does it means, does it mean that it will expire in june 07 after installation or do i have to install it before june 2007.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

@shiva - It expires on June 2k7, you can *install and use* before that particular month


----------



## Super Sniper (Sep 3, 2006)

How do games run in Vista? No incompabilities??


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 3, 2006)

too late could not get it closed just few hrs ago i wonder if those who hav got 2 dvds could give me one at my address


----------



## shiva (Sep 3, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @shiva - It expires on June 2k7, you can *install and use* before that particular month



suppose i am installing it now and i am using vista on my sys, after jun 2007, what will happen to the already installed vista, will it also become void and useless?


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 3, 2006)

Yup It Will Become Useless....and Wont Work..


----------



## Naveed (Sep 3, 2006)

Pritha i registered to mera windows but my registration no is 2098 and they re giving the dvd only those having whoose registration no is upto 1734.
if u got the dvd pls tell me how is vista its working properly or not
u can email also on nightmare7k@rediffmail.com 
i m waiting for ur reply.


----------



## crack_head (Sep 4, 2006)

Kudos to all!! I got my dvd on sat... ...N that getting banned stuff was a just a crap threat... hehheheh...who doesnt mind joking... lol


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2006)

shiva said:
			
		

> suppose i am installing it now and i am using vista on my sys, after jun 2007, what will happen to the already installed vista, will it also become void and useless?


 yep OS evalutation time bomb, boom!


----------



## kumaratul (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, Isn't there any way to keep Vista running even after June, 2007.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 4, 2006)

kumaratul said:
			
		

> Well, Isn't there any way to keep Vista running even after June, 2007.



Nope....but Vista final will release then!! .....


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 5, 2006)

yipeeeeeeeeeee  I got my DVD yesterday... but   not gonna install it. Will use the RC1 5600 Edn. Can I use this CD key there in the RC1 Edition ?


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

Haven't got the DVD frm MeraWindows,my id was 800 something.


----------



## shiva (Sep 6, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> Yup It Will Become Useless....and Wont Work..



Then why is there all so much hype and confusion and near fight in getting it just for nearly 1 year!! And will have to compromise on your datas, etc for installing it for 1 year!!


----------



## Chirag (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyway to remove Vista without touching XP???


----------



## samrulez (Sep 6, 2006)

just format the vista drive and boot from the xp cd and go to recovery consol and type ''fixboot''.


----------



## sourav (Sep 8, 2006)

On wednesday I got the DVD


----------



## praful_m_n (Sep 9, 2006)

hey, 
i ve already signed up abt 15 ago n still i ve not yet received them..

i doubt wud they really send those dvds for free or not...

cud the admin of the site merawindows.com be notified abt this issue???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 11, 2006)

edit - link removed as it contains referrals - mehul



is this real???


i dont know thtas why posting help me!!!!!!!


could this be possible...???


----------



## Chirag (Sep 11, 2006)

^^
Fake.


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 11, 2006)

hey, i got my merawindows Vista DVD exactly 10 days after registering!! I was disappointed to see that it was build 5384


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks chirag...how do u say it???
referral removed

wht they give doesnt it seem to be real....


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 13, 2006)

pritha said:
			
		

> hey! These people at www.merawindows.com is sending free vista DVDs to all its members!! I know this sounds unbelievable but yeah they are..........i got mine......so Register now to get your own!





it is right or wrong i dont know
__________
registration is now closed I try it but it is closed for lesser id 1722


----------



## hunt (Sep 14, 2006)

Registered at mera windows.com 3 weeks earlier.Still no luck.


----------



## antoniobc (Sep 14, 2006)

My Id No is 629. I had signed up ages ago but havent received any disks!!!! Whats up with that?


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 15, 2006)

i got my dvd a week back.....


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have got 2 windows vista dvd's. If anyone want to copy or use it in patiala then mail me at hdsk_23@yahoo.com. REMEMBER ONLY AT PATIALA


----------



## ankur_bar16 (Sep 16, 2006)

hey how do i get my windows vista dvd just help me yaar


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 16, 2006)

ankur_bar16 said:
			
		

> hey how do i get my windows vista dvd just help me yaar


Its over man


----------



## arunks (Sep 16, 2006)

hey shukar hai bhagwan ka ...

akhir kar mainu koi tan milya patiale da ene sallan baad ..

han bhi ki haal chaal ne tere "hdks.23"

kithe rehana hain yaar tu..main sirhind road de nede rehanda han


----------



## anispace (Sep 23, 2006)

got mine today.... i dont know how.
My id was something around 1000+.

Not sure whether itz from merawindows or that Microsoft site.
sadly its beta2


----------



## official (Sep 24, 2006)

my id is 1063. I registered on 15th August and havent received the DVD yet.I GUESS its a fake system


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2006)

Lol, I was 1001 and I got it, So did many who regged up later, my friend 1506 got it too.


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 24, 2006)

i was some where near 2000 registration could not get dvd but lol i got one with invitation to x-box 360


----------

